# qt-phonon replaced by phonon



## unAmygdala (May 17, 2010)

Apparently on May 11, 2010 there were some changes affecting ports relying upon phonon and/or qt-phonon.  I'm trying to update my ports on a FreeBSD 7.3 system with KDE 4.3 installed.  KDE4.3 used qt-phonon -- apparently KDE4.4 uses phonon.  The package message I get is:


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/multimedia/qt4-phonon
        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> conflicts with multimedia/phonon. You have defined WITH_KDE_PHONON to override Qt4 phonon

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.
```

I am a little confused, in that I don't know whether I need to build with phonon or qt-phonon in order to install and run KDE with phonon and run applications which depend upon qt-phonon.  In any event, I'm blocked from updating my existing ports until I resolve the issue of what phonon and knobs I need and I don't quite understand the UPDATING messages relative to my situation.  I'm pretty sure I need to replace qt-phonon with phonon, but I'm not sure whether or where I need to make changes to the knobs.

Right?  kde4.4 now uses multimedia/phonon by default not the former default of multimedia/qt-phonon?

According to the 5/11/2010 /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20100511:
  AFFECTS: users of multimedia/qt4-phonon, multimedia/qt4-phonon-gst,
           multimedia/phonon, and multimedia/phonon-gstreamer
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  WITH_QT_PHONON global knob has been introduced to allow selection between
  multimedia/qt4-phonon* ports (a bit outdated Phonon, which is shipped with
  Qt4) and multimedia/phonon* ports.  Since KDE SC 4.4 requires fresh Phonon,
  multimedia/phonon* ports are installed by default.

  If you don't use KDE, you may set WITH_QT_PHONON=yes in /etc/make.conf
  and continue to use Qt4 Phonon implementation ports.

  If you want to use KDE SC 4.4 (or if you want the latest Phonon), do not
  define WITH_QT_PHONON, delete multimedia/qt4-phonon* ports, and install
  multimedia/phonon*:

  If you use portmaster:

    portmaster -o multimedia/phonon multimedia/qt4-phonon
    portmaster -o multimedia/phonon-gstreamer multimedia/qt4-phonon-gst
```

I've currently got kde4-4.3.5_3 installed.  more /etc/make.conf is as follows (so I'm guessing I wouldn't or shouldn't set WITH_QT_PHONON=yes in make.conf or make any other changes to make.conf):


```
$ more /etc/make.conf
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f8
PYTHON_VERSION=python2.6
QT4_OPTIONS= CUPS
# added by use.perl 2010-05-16 15:02:49
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```

[Ed. yeah i know linux f8 is old .. but updating from f8 to f10 is another issue.]

I am a portmaster user, so I should be good to go just executing the following commands?:


```
portmaster -o multimedia/phonon multimedia/qt4-phonon
    portmaster -o multimedia/phonon-gstreamer multimedia/qt4-phonon-gst
```

Thanks in advance.  My apologies for being abundantly cautious.

______
Normal times may possible be over forever.
-- fortune -a


----------



## phoenix (May 17, 2010)

You've answered the question yourself.  

You are running KDE, so you want to use the multimedia/phonon ports.  Thus, run the portmaster commands listed in /usr/ports/UPDATING, then update QT, then update KDE.


----------



## dzodzo (Jun 16, 2010)

*unable to install phonon-gstreamer*

hello, i'm unable to install multimedia/phonon-gstreamer, the process always ends with following error:


```
===>  Checking if multimedia/phonon-gstreamer already installed
make: don't know how to make install/strip. Stop
*** Error code 2
```

the ports are up 2 date, i suspect the Makefile is a bit slim so it may be missing some important stanzas?


----------

